# Kelly Kelly appreciation thread



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Come on people lets appreciate the most hottest WWE diva ever Kelly Kelly 

Shes an awesome in ring competitor, a former WWE divas champion and a Maxim cover girl and shes been on the Maxim hot 100 list twice

Now thats something to talk about


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

This should be good.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What whould you do if you'd meet her somewhere?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

My job is so fucking unbelievable. I'll try to sum it up by first telling you about the folks I work with:

First, there is this supermodel wanna-be chick. Yeah, okay, she is pretty hot, but damn is she completely useless. The girl is constantly fixing her hair or putting on makeup. She is extremely self-centered and has never once considered the needs or wants of anyone but herself.

She is as dumb as a box of rocks, and I still find it surprising that she has enough brain power to continue to breathe.

The next chick is completely the opposite. She might even be one of the smartest people on the planet. Her career opportunities are endless, and yet she is here with us. She is a zero on a scale of 1 to 10. I'm not sure she even showers, much less shaves her "womanly" parts. I
I think she might be a lesbian, because every time we drive by the hardware store, she moans like a cat in heat.

But the jewel of the crowd has got to be the fucking stoner. And this guy is more than just your average pothead. In fact, he is baked before he comes to work, during work, and I'm sure after work. He probably hasn't been sober anytime in the last ten years, and he's only 22. He dresses like a beatnik throwback from the 1960's, and to make things worse, he brings his big fucking dog to work.

Every fucking day I have to look at this huge Great Dane walk around half-stoned from the second-hand smoke. Hell, sometimes I even think it's trying to talk with its constant bellowing. Also, both of them are constantly hungry, requiring multiple stops to McDonalds and Burger King, every single fucking day.

Anyway, I drive these fucktards around in my van and we solve mysteries and shit.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


>


This.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

cx48gr58x 8t5recx 8yrcf dte6y ryrfsadijnfoiyhniynuiyfb

Excuse me, that was me smashing my face against the keyboard to express how horribly wrong and pathetic what you just said was.

Kelly Kelly can barely run the ropes properly. She is only ever pushed because of her supposed hotness (which I can't see myself) and is overrated by even her haters. And anyone who says otherwise can go burn their faces off with an iron.


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt (Aug 17, 2012)

she needs an appreciation thread, the amount of stuff she has done backstage should be celebrated


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


>


Damn I miss Entourage.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

I appreciate Kelly Kelly's firm tits. That is all.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Kelly has improved and is also pushed due to her being OVER. When she returned two weeks ago the crowd gave a shit about the divas match and was intot he match because of Kelly. Plus she is HOT.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

there are some pics of her that are actually quit good looking but all in all she ist just horrible in every possible way. The only good thing about her is probably that she is a slut.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

TeamRocketGrunt said:


> she needs an appreciation thread, the amount of stuff she has done backstage should be celebrated


As if Kelly the only diva who does things backstage.

People need to stop hating on Kelly she not perfect (look wise she is) but then again no one is perfect.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> My job is so fucking unbelievable. I'll try to sum it up by first telling you about the folks I work with:
> 
> First, there is this supermodel wanna-be chick. Yeah, okay, she is pretty hot, but damn is she completely useless. The girl is constantly fixing her hair or putting on makeup. She is extremely self-centered and has never once considered the needs or wants of anyone but herself.
> 
> ...


This Scooby Doo shit has been posted to DEATH can we just move on from this already? Christ


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The OP was clearly jealous of the Eve appreciation thread that got made. If we're discussing the hottest diva in the WWE currently OP, that's Eve, sorry. Eve is also much more talented and doesn't look a horse caked in makeup.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow Mozza she is much taller than you eh?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Come on people lets appreciate the most hottest WWE diva ever Kelly Kelly
> 
> Shes an awesome in ring competitor, a former WWE divas champion and a Maxim cover girl and shes been on the Maxim hot 100 list twice
> 
> Now thats something to talk about


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Kelly seems like a great person to be with and socialize with, but as a performer, she really hasn't evolved much from her earlier years. Despite being over with the crowd and being fairly marketable, she really has little to offer in the ring. She only shines when she has better performers wrestling with her (I'll even admit that she did carry her own weight with her matches with Beth last year. Beth brings out the best in many divas, Kelly included.), but when she collaborates with someone who isn't as good as Beth or Natalya, she is generally sloppy and jagged. Kelly seems to lack a drive to enhance the quality of her ring work. Kelly is the so-called "veteran", meaning that she's been here the longest out of any diva, but she has remained stagnant in the ring since roughly 2008. After being in the company for six years, you should not have to rely on other wrestlers to cover up your shortcomings. In fact, that person should be able to not only be able to perform well on her own, but carry talent that may be subpar in the ring (so you would expect). I like Kelly, but she seriously has a long way to go.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mozza that was not neccessary to post those photos

There are much better photos of Kelly Kelly online


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

> Randy Orton makes some eyebrow raising- and distinctly non-PG, remarks. Egged on by the two hosts, he makes some very unflattering remarks towards current divas champion Kelly Kelly after noting he worked a short romance angle with her in early 2009. ("I would be a method actor, and actually sleep with her," jokes host John Holmberg. "I could name a few method actors in WWE," Orton says. "Like, ten guys.")


My personal fave pic of KK and JoMo.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I appreciated it when she was gone. If you want a WWE diva worthy of appreciation, here she is: 







:mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Who needs brains when you're stripping on world wide t.v every week as an 18 year old.

hurr durrr butthurt derp

Just incase you missed this one KKF, here it is zoomed in.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

BULLY said:


> I appreciated it when she was gone. If you want a WWE diva worthy of appreciation, here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

K2 fan looking for cheap heat.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Now this is an awesome photo of Kelly Kelly


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Is she 18 or 19 on this picture? Making dat family so proud getting dem puppies out on live tv.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mozza not that you will care or anything but Kelly Kelly was 19 years old when she debuted in WWE on the ECW brand. And im sure her family was proud of her getting hired by WWE and getting to be on the main roster within a short time of being signed. She only did the stripping gimmick as she couldnt wrestle matches on the show as she only started training when she was doing her expose on ECW


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Have you ever noticed how Kelly Kelly always has that same, dumb, blank expression on her face? 







Derp.







herp de derp.








Duuur. My name Kelly Kelly! I gave myself the same name twice so I can remember it. der.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Hell Yeah, she can party.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

I like her, I hope she sticks around  I can understand the hate though.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

wow she is only 25? 

Anyways she has her moments and had her other moments. Thats all I have to say as her talent.

Her looks on the other hand, she is ok I guess. But she is no Trish, Torrie, & Stacey.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Mozza not that you will care or anything but Kelly Kelly was 19 years old when she debuted in WWE on the ECW brand. And im sure her family was proud of her getting hired by WWE and getting to be on the main roster within a short time of being signed. She only did the stripping gimmick as she couldnt wrestle matches on the show as she only started training when she was doing her expose on ECW


She still cannot wrestle, hence why she just spreads dem legs and rolls up in the ring.

Why don't you make your family proud and strip off then. At least make yourself useful.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

You know what you guys are doing right? Until now I wasn't a fan, now I'm finding it really hard not to like her. 

She's much hotter than all the plastic bimbos.

I do admit, I fucking hate her screaming and her in-ring skills are deplorable.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

As Tyrion Lannister would put it, Kelly Kelly's worthless ass should be unemployed.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

"I was wayyy drunk on this pic, k?" - Her quote on it.




























Jericho getting his smash on.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mozza - Kelly Kelly can wrestle shes proved it so many times in her 6 years in WWE


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Come on people lets appreciate the most hottest WWE diva ever Kelly Kelly
> 
> Shes an awesome in ring competitor, a former WWE divas champion and a Maxim cover girl and shes been on the Maxim hot 100 list twice
> 
> Now thats something to talk about


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jammy said:


> You know what you guys are doing right? Until now I wasn't a fan, now I'm finding it really hard not to like her.
> 
> She's much hotter than all the plastic bimbos.
> .


Why? All the photos of her slagging round with men has made you like her? Or are you just trying to be different because everyone hates her?

She may not have fake tits, but everything else about her is fake. It would be interesting to see how she would actually look without the excessive makeup, fake hair and fake tan, that she obviously needs to appear attractive.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly can wrestle shes proved it so many times in her 6 years in WWE


:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Mozza - Kelly Kelly can wrestle shes proved it so many times in her 6 years in WWE


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Why? All the photos of her slagging round with men as made you like her? Or are you just trying to be different because everyone hates her?
> 
> She may not have fake tits, but everything else about her is fake. It would be interesting to see how she would actually look without the excessive makeup, fake hair and fake tan, that she obviously needs to appear attractive.


Why? because I find her hot, and lets not kid ourselves, in women's wrestling, that's all that matters.

Unfortunately, after 30 seconds of watching her titantron, I started hating her again. Sorry, KKF.

Oh and many people who have seen her in person say that she looks hot. If you look at some of Maryse's candid pics, she looks pretty rough.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

Kelly Kelly. The true leader of Aces and 8's!. You heard it here first.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Mozza - Kelly Kelly can wrestle shes proved it so many times in her 6 years in WWE


 
When?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Just to name a few name that "know" Kelly:

1-2-3 Kid
8-Ball (DOA)
A-Train [bio]
Mike Adamle
Gen. Adnon
Afa (Wild Somoans)
Akeem
Akio
Albert
Mr. America
Eric Angle
Kurt Angle
Animal
Arn Anderson
Andre the Giant
Antonio
Vance Archer
Ted Arcidi
Ashley
Tony Atlas
Stone Cold Steve Austin
Avitar
Mike Awesome [bio]
Ax (Demolition)
B B
Babu
Bob Backlund
Barbarian
Wade Barrett
Danny Basham
Doug Basham
Nicole Bass
Outlaw Ron Bass
(Deacon) Batista
Paul Bearer
Brutus Beefcake
Brie Bella
Nikki Bella
Shelton Benjamin
Trent Beretta
Berzerker
Beau Beverly
Blake Beverly
Bam Bam Bigelow
Alundra Blayze
The Blue Blazer
The Blue Meanie
Big Boss Man [bio]
The Big Valboski
Eric Bischoff
Steve Blackman
B. Brian Blair
Tully Blanchard
Eli Blue
Jacob Blue
Blue Meanie
Adam Bomb
Bastian Booger
Boogeyman
Booker T [bio]
Ludvig Borga
Matt Bourne
Brakus
Ryan Braddock
Bradshaw
Blackjack Bradshaw
Justin "Hawk" Bradshaw
Tom Brandi
Brooklyn Brawler
Dino Bravo
Gerald Briscoe
Jack Briscoe
Bad News Brown
D-Low Brown [bio]
Jim Brunzel
Bull Buchanan
King Kong Bundy
Katie Lea Burchill
Paul Burchill
Big Bully Busick
Butch (Bushwhacher)
Cactus Jack
Garrison Cade
Lance Cade
Haystack Calhoon
Candice
Mark Cantebury
Carmella
Leif Cassidy
Carlito (Caribbean Cool)
John Cena [bio]
Chains (DOA)
Chainsaw Charlie
Cherry
Anthony Chimmel
Mike Chioda
Too Sexy Brian Christopher
Christian [bio]
Christy (Hemme)
Chuck
Papi Chulo
Chyna
Beaver Cleavage
Jonathon Coachman
Michael Cole
Primo Colon
The Conquistador
Rob Conway
Justin Credible [bio]
Crush
Caylen Croft
Reverend D-Von
Khosrow Daivari
Dawn Marie
Danny Davis
Simon Dean
Debra 
Jimmy Delray
Damian Demento
Bill DeMott
Deuce
The Million Dollar Man Ted DiBiase
Ted DiBiase (Jr)
Diesel
Fake Diesel
Jack Doan
Dean Douglas [bio]
Shane Douglas [bio]
Doink
Domino
Duke "The Dumpster" Droese
René Duprée
"Puke" Darren Drozdov
Dude Love [bio]
Buh Buh Ray Dudley
D-Von Dudley
Spike Dudley
Hacksaw Jim Duggan [bio]
Steven Dunn
Kenny Dykstra
Dynamite Kid (British Bulldogs)
Earthquake
Edge [bio]
El Matador Tito Santana
Miss Elizabeth
Uncle Elmer
Texas Tornado Terry Von Eric
Armando Alejandro Estrada
Eugene
Eve
The Executioner
Faarooq (Asaad)
Julio Fantastico
Fatu (Headshrinker)
Rikishi Fatu
Fi Fi
Finlay [bio]
Ric Flair [bio]
Mick Foley [bio]
Alicia Fox
Friar Ferguson
Festus
Freddie Joe Floyd
Kung Fu Naki
Mr. Fuji
Sho Funaki
Dory Funk, Jr.
Flash Funk
Hoss Funk
Terry Funk
Doug Furnas
Luke Gallows
DJ Gabriel
Justin Gabriel
Luke Gallows
Gangrel
Tony Garea
Rugged Ronnie Garvin
Miss Jackie Gayda
The Genius
Giant Gonzales
Robert Gibson
Duane Gill
Henry O. Godwin
Phinias I. Godwin
Goldberg [bio]
(The Artist Formerly Known As) Goldust [bio]
Scotty Goldman
Golga
The Goon
Zach Gowen
Billy Graham
Grandmaster Sexay
The Great Khali
Sylvan Grenier
Todd Grisham
Johnny Grunge
Chavo Guerrero
Chavo Guerrero Classic
Eddy Guerrero [bio]
Vickie Guerrero
(Badd Ass) Billy Gunn
(Bombastic) Bart Gunn
Gymini
Charlie Haas
Scott Hall
(King) Haku
Hakushi
Big Swede Hanson
Jeff Hardy
Matt Hardy
Husky Harris
Bret Hart
Muhammad Hasaan
Hawk
Curt Hawkins
Michael Hayes
Billy Jack Haynes
Dave Hebner
Earl Hebner
Bobby Heenan
(John) Heidenreich
Dok Hendrix
Larry "The Axe" Hennig
Mark Henry [bio]
Mickie Henson
Hercules (Hernandez)
Paul Heyman
Hillbilly Jim
Hiroko
Hulk Hogan
Crash Holly
(Bodacious) Bob "Spark Plug" Holly
Hardcore Holly
Molly Holly
The Honky Tonk Man
T. L. Hopper
Hornswoggle
Barry Horowitz [bio]
Sam Houston
Mr. Curtis Hughs
The Hurricane
Interrigator (Truth Comission)
The Iron Sheik
Ivory
Miss Jackie
Jacqueline
Ezekiel Jackson
Jake
Jamal
K C James
Jesse James
Marty Jennetty
Chris Jericho
Jesse
Jesus
Jillian
Mark Jindrak
Ahmed Johnson
Big Dick Johnson
S. D. Jones
Orlando Jordan
Joy (Giovanni)
JTG (Cryme Tyme)
Junkyard Dog
Juventud
K-Kwik
Kabuki
Killer Kahn
Kama (Mustafa)
Kamala
Kane
Kid Kash
Kato
Chris Kay
Stacey Keibler
Kevin Kelly
Brian "Spanky" Kendrick
Ken Kennedy
Kenny (Spirit Squad)
Tyson Kidd
Gail Kim
Corporal Kirchner
Kitao
Miss Kitty
Brian Knobbs
Jim Korderas
Vladimir Kozlov
Kristal
Kurrgan
Kwang
Ernie Lad
Jean-Pierre LaFete
Philip LaFon
(Bobby) Lashley
John Bradshaw Layfield
Buddy Landrel
Jerry "The King" Lawler
"The Next Big Thing" Brock Lesnar
Lita
Marc Lloyd
Steve Lombardi
Paul London
Teddy Long
(The Narcissist) Lex Luger
Luke (Bushwhacker)
Jerry Lynn
(King) Mable (Men On a Mission)
Rodney Mack
The Rock Rocky Maivia
Brian Major
Dean Malenko
Man Mountain Rock
Mankind [bio]
Mantaur
Manu
Joey Marella
Maria
Rick "The Model" Martel
Maryse
Chris Masters
Josh Matthews
Maven
Marissa Mazola
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Michelle McCool
Michael McGillicutty
Quick Draw Rick McGraw
Mike McGurck
Drew McIntyre
Linda McMahon
Shane McMahon
Stephanie McMahon
Vince McMahon
Melina
Rosa Mendes
Shawn Michaels
Mickie James
Linda Miles
Mikey (Spirit Squad)
Ernest "The Cat" Miller
Mitch (Spirit Squad)
Taka Mitichinoku
Meat
Joey Mercury
Waylon Mercy
(Wildman/Marvelous) Marc Mero
Midian
The Missing Link
Mike "The Miz" Mizanin
Mo
Mighty Molly
Gorilla Monsoon
Aldo Montoya
Fabulous Moolah
Max Moon
Shannon Moore
Pedro Morales
Mordecai
Matt Morgan
Sean Morley
Hugh Morris
Ricky Morton
Mosh (Headbangers)
The Mountie
Blackjack Mulligan
"The Rock" Don Muraco
Dick Murdock
Trevor Murdoch
Col. Mustafa
M. V. P.
Kevin Nash
Nailz
Jim "The Anvil" Neidhart
Nicky (Spirit Squad)
Nidia
Johnny Nitro
Jamie Noble
Nunzio
Christopher "Chris Harvard" Nowinski
Sean O'Haire
"Mean" Gene Okerlund
One Man Gang
Mr. Wonderful Paul Orndorff
Cowboy Bob Orton
Randy Orton
David Otunga
Outback Jack
Lanny Paffo
Diamond Dallas Page
Papa Shango
Johnny Parisi
Ken Patera
Pat Paterson
Nick Patrick
Chad Patton
Mr. Perfect
Beth Phoenix
Pierre (Quebecers)
Brian Pillman
Rowdy Roddy Piper
Sparky Plugg
Psichosis
Montel Vontavious Porter (MVP)
Alex "Pug" Porteau
Jim Powers
Prince Albert
Daniel Puder
Ivan Putski
Scott Putski
R-Truth
Harley Race
Rad Radford
Razor Ramon
Fake Razor Ramon
Raven
Butch Reed
Steven Regal
William Regal
Luther Reigns
Rekon (Amargeddon)
Tyler Reks
Repo Man
Playboy Buddy Rhodes
Cody Rhodes
Dustin Rhodes
Dusty Rhodes
Rhyno
Stevie Richards
Rico
The Ring Master
Esse Rios
Roadie
Jake "The Snake" Roberts
Charles Robinson
Antonio Rocca
Flyboy Rocco
Johnny Rodz
Paul Roma
Romeo
Steve Romero
The Red Rooster
Rosey
Jim Ross
Mike Rotundo
Jacques Rougeau
Raymond Rougeau
Rick Rude
Dustin Runnels [bio]
Mason Ryan
Zack Ryder
Sable [bio]
Sakoda
Bruno Sammartino
David Sammartino
Jerry Saggs
Samu (Headshrinker)
Tito Santana
Sara
Sato
Perry Saturn
Macho Man Randy Savage
Savannah
Buzz Sawyer
Brian Saxton
Irwin R. Schyster
Baron Mikel Scicluna
Abe "Knuckleball" Schwartz
Scorpio
Scotty 2 Hotty
Seamus
Seeka (Wild Somoans)
Seonie (Headshrinker)
Serena
Dan "The Beast" Severn
Shad (Cryme Tyme)
Ken Shamrock
Sensational Sherri
Sharmell
Skip Sheffield
(Psycho) Sid
Mr. Sieto
Giant Silva
Samba Simba
Ron Simmons
Salvatore Sincere
Ranjin Singh
Tiger Ali Singh
Skinner
Skip (Bodydonnas)
Arnold Skoland
Skull (DOA)
Slam Master J
Sgt. Slaughter
Heath Slater
Smash (Demoliton)
David Hart Smith
Diana Hart Smith
Sniper (Armageddon)
Gene Snitsky
Al Snow
Jimmy Snuka
Sim Snuka
Mike Sparks
Dan Spivey
The Stalker
Johnny "The Bull" Stamboli
Shawn Stasiak
Stan "The Man" Stasiak
Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat
George "The Animal" Steele
Rick Steiner
Scott Steiner
Idol Stevens
Lance Storm
Trish Stratus
Matt Striker
Chief Jay Strongbow
Jules Strongbow
Big John Studd
Sunny
Super Crazy
Kenzo Suzuki
Mr. T
Tajiri
Tamina
Tamma
Tanaka
Toru Tanaka
Michael Tarver
Tatanka
Yoshi Tatsu
Courtney Taylor
Dave Taylor
Too Hot Scott Taylor
Terry Taylor
Tazz
Mens Teioh
Test
Tenro (Orient Express)
Thrasher (Headbangers)
Tiffany
Dick Togo
Tyson Tomko
King Tonga
Tori
Travis (Tekno Team 2000)
Troy (Tekno Team 2000)
Tugboat
Typhoon
The Ultimate Warrior
The Ultimo Dragon
Umaga
The Undertaker
Jey Uso
Jimmy Uso
(The Man They Call) Vader
Jerry Valliant
Jonny Valliant
Greg "The Hammer" Valentine
Rob Van Dam
Savio Vega
Val Venis
Jesse "The Body" Ventura
Koko B. Ware
Warlord
Timothy Well
Luna Vachon
Virgil
Victoria
Viscera
VIto
Nikoli Volkoff
Abraham Washington
Amy Weber
Kerwin White
Tim White
Who
"Dr Death" Steve Williams
Torrie Wilson
(Blackjack) Barry Windham
X-Pac
Xanta Klaus
Jimmy Wang Yang
Isaac Yankem, DDS
Yokozuna
Darren Young
Mae Young
Tom Zenk
Zeus
Dolph Ziggler
Zip (Bodydonnas)
Boris Zukoff


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Did you type that? Obviously not lol.

Now I'm imagining Chyna boning Kelly with a strap-on, with Papa Shango looking on excitedly.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I will appreciate how hot Kelly Kelly is. That is about it as far as I'm concerned. Would much rather her be in porn than the WWE.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Jammy said:


> Did you type that? Obviously not lol.
> 
> Now I'm imagining Chyna boning Kelly with a strap-on, with *Papa Shango* looking on excitedly.


way to go destroy one of my childhood faves with one sentence


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Not even this thread cares about Kelly Kelly, other then the OP. :lmao


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

one does not simply get into kelly kellys pants... oh wait,yes they do


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

-Extra- dont be stupid


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

I, for one, would happily nominate Kelly Kelly Fan for one of the top trolls on this website. They bait people in every single time.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

appreciation threads are starting to become played out topics I see.


----------

